# Revo Stage II - Cat Delete - Emissions?



## ss94 (Nov 16, 2011)

anyone who knows anything about how this software works I have a question for you!

I have stage 2 revo, which should include the cat-delete software. My exhaust IS catless.

every now and then I will get the CEL for P0420 which I have looked up and assume its always been for the catalytic converter because that is the only code that EVER comes up ever since I had the exhaust installed.

As of right now, I have not had a CEL for about two weeks/300 miles. I was just wondering if my software was working because I will probably get a CEL again just wondering why it has not shown up yet. So I plugged into my OBDII port to scan for codes, it says NOT READY. Which I can only assume is BAD! That means the car was recently cleared of codes etc... shouldnt it be in ready mode?

What happens if I were to get emission tested?

All comments are appreciated, thanks!


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Did you get a spacer for your O2 sensor??

Not 100% sure about the emissions "sniff" test, but I'm thinking you'll fail if they do a visual inspection and you have a test pipe on there. I've seen test pipes that LOOK like a Cat so you'd pass a visual inspection.

Here's a link to that "Cat-like" test pipe.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

Please get in touch with your local dealer and have them contact us so we can see what file is used, like we suggested last time you mentioned this. We do not track any customer information so there is no way for us to check what file they used without us sending your info to us so we can check their cable records to see what file is used.


----------



## Arnolds64 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Arizona Laws?*

Do they do sniff test in AZ? Most likely as most all of you far westerners are all tree huggers that believe the bull by Gore. LOL! Don't take a offense because since you don't have a cat you are OK in my book. I tell you even without a cat you can beat the test as long as you are tuned correctly. If it is a visual get a fake cat installed for inspection. 

I would have the tune checked though. Does the car run strong? You would have to be able to drive one to compare. Go car shopping and act like you are wanting to buy another one that is stock so you can test drive one for a comparison. This would be a cheap way to find out.


----------



## ss94 (Nov 16, 2011)

I have no idea what my States law's on Emissions are lol.. Next time i go to my dealer Ill make sure to tell him to take a cable of the file I have and send it to Revo so you guys can look at it. 

I just thought it is weird that my car shows "Not Ready" on a OBDII scan.. to pass it needs to read "Ready" correct?

As for the "Faking Emissions". When I had my custom exhaust made, I had the guy build a section that would be able to be replaced with 1 high-flow cat. So when the time comes, I just prop my car up, unbolt a small section near the 02 sensor, bolt up 1 high-flow cat and that should be good. That way if they checked the emissions, it would atleast be better than no cat. And it would appear I have a cat as well so maby I would get a "ready"?

As for the Al Gore comment, I personally do not believe in all the GLOBAL WARMING BS that people make it out to be. The earth has warmed and cooled itself for thousands of years, Scientific fact.. We just happen to be in a phase when it is warming up... And on another scientific note: my fathers friend does scientific research on Government Grants, he believes that a majority of the earths rising temperatures have to do with cities; notice that it is warmer in a city in the evening compared to the suburbs? All the cars running, building and asphalt trapping in heat, its like an oven. Heat from hundreds to thousands of cities across the world are trapping in heat and would INDEED contribute to rising temperatures. On the other hand, information like this is not published or made heard of too often simply for the matter that too much money is being spent and made off "Green Friendly" items etc....


----------



## Luis92 (Jan 25, 2011)

cheack out this fake catalitic converters
http://www.isuzone.org/forums/showthread.php?t=18307


----------



## ss94 (Nov 16, 2011)

Luis92 said:


> cheack out this fake catalitic converters
> http://www.isuzone.org/forums/showthread.php?t=18307


Haha badass, If it is a visual test I have one Cat I can put on already. Thanks though


----------



## murTTer (Jun 27, 2009)

you need a cat to pass emissions, your hc will be too high wo.


----------



## ss94 (Nov 16, 2011)

murTTer said:


> you need a cat to pass emissions, your hc will be too high wo.


The car comes with two Cats, with my Custom Exhaust If I NEED to I can put one cat back on... Car will just run a little slower I presume, not the end of the world for a day while getting tested.


----------



## murTTer (Jun 27, 2009)

ss94 said:


> The car comes with two Cats, with my Custom Exhaust If I NEED to I can put one cat back on... Car will just run a little slower I presume, not the end of the world for a day while getting tested.


yes, but the car has 2 for a reason. you will also not pass a visual wo.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Who cares about cats just find a shop with some guy who don't speak English to good and slide him a extra $50


----------



## ss94 (Nov 16, 2011)

01ttgt28 said:


> Who cares about cats just find a shop with some guy who don't speak English to good and slide him a extra $50


lol good idea, I am in Arizona - most of the manual laborers are Mexican haha (a little bist racist, but thats AZ)...


----------

